# What kit is this??



## Cal (Jan 4, 2012)

It all started at the Hyatt on Kuai......

My wife and I were there for my 50th.  Great place.  I suggest going if you can swing it.  The Cosmo's in the bar are excellent - but that's another story....

But what does that have to do with pen kits??  Well, there was a guy at the Hyatt that was selling pens from a small mobil booth.  Most of his work was done in Koa wood.  Some of the pens were inlaid with mother of pearl - really gorgeous stuff.  Anyway, my wife bought me a Koa twist pen that uses a Parker gel insert.  This was my first exposure to handmade pens, custom pens, pen turners, etc.  Being handy with wood and having a fairly complete shop back in Dallas, I was thinking that I was going to have to learn to do some of this myself.....  I know some of you are out there laughing thinking back to how you got into this crazy hobby..

Well, know that I've spent gobs of money on lathes, asst tools, glues, CA, etc, etc, etc, I've actually gotten pretty good at it.  It takes making somewhere between 50 and 100 pens before you figure everything out.  I've even made Koa pens better than what we bought on Kaui - except from different kits.  

BUT, the one thing I can't figure out is what the kit is for the pen my wife originally bought for me.  I'm attaching a couple of pictures in the hope that some of you experts will recognize it - and perhaps know where I can buy it.  

Thanks

Chuck


----------



## ragz (Jan 5, 2012)

pictures are a little fuzzy but I think it's a frankenstein kit.

Finial looks like a euro
Centerband a euro designer
transmission looks like an 8mm or one that some cigar kits use
nib almost looks like polaris type
the clip is a roller clip that I don't think is standard on most of the kits.

You might check with Aaron from LauLau woods. He's a member here and it may be one of his pens that your wife bought.


----------



## hewunch (Jan 5, 2012)

Looks like a cross between Aaron's Neopean and Americana Bullet


----------



## Cal (Jan 5, 2012)

I've disassembled to pen enough to be able to tell it is 8mm.  The drive mechanism is in the upper end and is of course a twist transmission.  The lower part of the transmission is threaded with female threads which couples up with the male end protruding from the top of the lower portion of the pen.  Does this sound like a standard cigar pen set-up?

I've spent the last couple of hours trying to locate a distributor of center bands where I can make a match - with no luck yet.  It's not a Greek key pattern.  It seems more Asian in its appearance.  Any thoughts of the best distributor for center bands and other odd parts and pieces?

Thanks

Chuck


----------



## makaiolani (Jan 17, 2012)

HI Chuck,

Sorry this was not my pen.  The hardware looks similar, but I don't have that centerband.  I like my hardware more plain.


----------



## ghostrider (Jan 30, 2012)

That center band looks a lot like the CB from the Olympia that Arizona Silhouette has listed. Probably used it on a Neopean from Lau Lau since the upper barrel of the Olympia is "O" just like that of the Neopean. 

What do I win!:biggrin:


----------



## ROBCTRY69 (Jan 30, 2012)

i have no idea but i have one that looks like it i got in oregon ive tried to match it up also with no luck


----------



## ghostrider (Jan 30, 2012)

ROBCTRY69 said:


> i have no idea but i have one that looks like it i got in oregon ive tried to match it up also with no luck


I believe I just stated how to match it up.

It's a Lau Lau Neopean with the centerband from an Olympia.


----------



## Cal (Feb 8, 2012)

Ghostrider - You did indeed find the center band.  I've spent hours looking for it.  I just bought some of the kits just to get the CB.  Any ideas on a good source just for center bands?  Also just bought a couple of the lau lau kits.  I'll see if some of these parts can be mixed and matched......


----------



## ghostrider (Feb 8, 2012)

Cal said:


> Ghostrider - You did indeed find the center band.  I've spent hours looking for it.  I just bought some of the kits just to get the CB.  Any ideas on a good source just for center bands?  Also just bought a couple of the lau lau kits.  I'll see if some of these parts can be mixed and matched......


You could try to adapt an "Elite Band for Euro/Designer Pen" that I found at Woodn'whimsies. Penn state also sells them.  It isn't the same, but it' difficult to find individual parts like that.You'd of course have to find a way to make it fit the transmission (using 8mm or "O" tubes will do this). The CB that comes with WNW's Euro doesn't require a 7mm tube, so it would work for 8mm. You just have to cut the tenon to the proper diameter. WNW also sells 8mm tubes. 

AS is the only place I've seen that particular component set. You may have to mix and match if your set on that one. IF you do, you can always sell me the extra tranny's and adapters.:biggrin:


----------

